# Opinions on Bay Voyage in Jamestown, RI



## Corky (Apr 5, 2006)

Am interested in timeshares in Rhode Island.  Newport is very expensive, but Jamestown is more affordable.  Has anyone vacationed at Bay Voyage in Jamestown.  I'd love to hear your candid opinion of the resort, amenities, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 6, 2006)

*Newport Overlook*

I ownat Newport Overlook in Jamestown. It's a lot nicer than the Bay Voyge. All two bedroom townhouses right on the water with a beautiful views Newport.


----------



## boggie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Newport overlook at Jamestown*

We just visited my Dad while he was staying at the Newport Overlook in Jamestown, RI.  It is a very  nice place right on the water at the base of the bridge just before getting into Newport.  All 2 bedroom condos, very well maintained and spacious.  A great view of the bridge all lit up at night.  This place would be great in the summer!  I don't know anything about the Bay Voyage however.  

Boggie


----------



## Corky (Apr 6, 2006)

You two have me wishing it was Overlook I was purchasing.  It certainly has larger units.

Thanks.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 6, 2006)

*Go for it*

I have and enjoy 2 weeks there(Newport Overlook). Go for it. I think the Bay Voyage is a little to confining.


----------



## ausman (Apr 6, 2006)

You live in the NE, why not go and check them out.

My impressions, and they are impressions only:

The Bay Voyage is closer to town. Would be possible to walk,  about a half mile. 

Newport Overlook at one time was in need of refurbishing. That may no longer be the case, I haven't kept up.

Units are bigger at  Newport Overlook, Bay Voyage is limited  to 1BR and has limited cooking facilities.

Bay Voyage has a well rated, and  relatively expensive, restaurant on site. Best Sunday Brunch in RI many times as well as other awards.

So, it may be in the eye of the beholder, seriously, why not take a trip and check them out for what you may be looking for. Generally probably Familys v's Couples values.


----------



## susieq (Apr 6, 2006)

The Bay Voyage is our home resort ~~ and we love it. You also have beautiful views of the Newport Bridge ~ so beautiful at night when it's all lit up. It is within walking distance to town, and the whole resort has just been refurbished, and they did a great job, (the HOT TUB is better than ever!). Although we love Newport, and spend a lot of time down there in the summer even when we're not on vacation, we prefer the Jamestown area as it's quieter and more relaxing ~ better for unwinding at the end of the day. Oh, and by the way, when we want to exchange, our July/August week is a great trader! (supply & demand - there are only a limited number of resorts in the area) The suggestion of checking things out for yourself is a good one ~ only you know what's best for you. Let us know what you decide ~~ good luck!!


----------



## Corky (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so relieved to find someone who actually owns at Bay Voyage.  And loves it!!!  Makes me feel much better about the idea of purchasing there.

The idea of driving to Jamestown is an excellent one but it's over 5 hours away and that would make for a very long day. Also, could I be certain the resort would be willing to show me one of the rooms?

Thanks to everyone for responding to my query.  TUG has such generous members.  It puts the best kind of 'sharing' into timesharing.


----------



## susieq (Apr 7, 2006)

We' ve gone down lots (prob.. twice a month) all last summer to check on the progress of the upgrades ... never a problem getting a key to a vacant room ~of course the rooms we saw were mostly street views........ but they're beautiful!! If by chance they hand you a key for one of the Bay View rooms...BOY are you in for a treat!!


----------



## Corky (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks to Susieq's positive input, based on owning at Bay Voyage and visitning the Jamestown/Newport area for many years, I've decided to purchase the timeshare.

I am grateful to everyone for responding to my post.


----------

